# Water marks



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

I ave an old end table water with a pronounced water mark, I tried a hair drier, then an iron with a cloth towel, and finally mayonnaise over night, 80% gone. Any other tips to remove the rest aside from stripping the whole top because I don't know if I can match the finish.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

redeared said:


> I ave an old end table water with a pronounced water mark, I tried a hair drier, then an iron with a cloth towel, and finally mayonnaise over night, 80% gone. Any other tips to remove the rest aside from stripping the whole top because I don't know if I can match the finish.


When it comes down to the point you are thinking of stripping the whole top there might be a fix. If the finish is lacquer or shellac you could pour a puddle of lacquer thinner on the spot and let it sit and dry. The solvent would melt the finish allowing the moisture out. On the other hand if the finish is any kind of oil based finish chances are it would lift like you put paint stripper on it. 

If you do use lacquer thinner don't touch it while it is soaking and it will leave a minimal mark behind when it dries. The mark can usually be rubbed out with 0000 steel wool. If the finish is glossy you might have to wet sand the finish with 2000 grit sandpaper and then buff it with rubbing compound.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

Final result it was oil based and I ended striping the top but it looks great.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

redeared said:


> Final result it was oil based and I ended striping the top but it looks great.


Shame it ended up being a hard fix. The majority of tables are finished with lacquer because it's a quick and easy finish. I used to spray a fresh coat of lacquer on old tables for antique dealers to make them look better and a lot of times just a coat of lacquer would remove water spots.


----------



## Scurvy (Apr 12, 2013)

Good to know , thx


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Mayonnaise eh? Honestly never heard that one before....


-T


----------

